# Kanarische Inseln



## Tyron (25. Januar 2005)

HI Leute#h 

Habt ihr schon Erfahrung gemacht mit Big Game Fischen vor den Kanaren:g , speziell vor Fuerteventura. Ich bin da eigentlich jedes Jahr, war aber erst einmal (vor 10 Jahren oder so) mit nem Big Game Boot von da aus rausgefahren. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind die Chancen auf Thun und Barrakuda (mein größter 12,5 kg:q ) immer gegeben. Wenn ihr Erfahrungen in diesem Gebiet habt, würd mich das echt freuen, wenn ihr mal son bisschen erzählt. Cool wäre es, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, was man dort so in der Osterzeit vom Boot aus fangen kann.|kopfkrat 

Gruß Tyron#h #h


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

Bin selbst noch nicht von den Kanaren unterwegs gewesen. Bin mir aber sicher, daß Du hier kompetenten Rat finden wirst. Lese dieses Thema auch aus eigenem Interesse.


----------



## wave (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

hi tyron,

prinzipiell lässt sich vor den kanaren immer was fangen.
in den letzten jahren hat allerdings die beständigkeit der saisonzeiten extrem abgenommen, das gilt aber in erster linie für die großen game fische wie blue marlin, bigeye und yellowfin tuna.
beim küstenfischen auf barracuda, versch. brassenarten, bluefish etc. geht immer was.
im winter soll es vor der südspitze von fuerte eine bank geben (die gibts natürlich auch im sommer) wo sich viele wahoos und hammerhaie aufhalten.
wenn du spezielle infos über boote brauchst, sag mal welche art des fischens du bevorzugst, dann gebe ich dir noch ein paar infos.

tight lines


----------



## angelschnur (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

hatte die kanaren auch schon mal ins auge gefasst ,da es pro saison aber nur wenige gute tage gibt muss mann schon jemanden vor ort haben ,der einem bescheid gibt wenn fisch da ist .und wenn mann dann kurzfristig hinfliegt kann am nächsten morgen schon wieder alles vorbei sein !!! jedenfalls ist es beim big game so wie es mit little big game dort unten ausschaut weiss ich leider nicht !!


----------



## Tyron (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

@ wave: hatte eigentlich vor mit so nem ungebauten kattamaran, der von Corralejo aus rausfährt zu angeln. Ich glaube mit schleppen ist da nicht so viel, eher mit lebenden Köderfisch an freier Leine oder Köfi am Grund. Schleppen ist glaube ich, wenn überhaupt, nur aufm Rückweg angesagt. Hab jetzt nicht die genaue adresse des Bootes, werd ich mich in den nächsten Tagen aber noch drum bemühen. Habe zwar bekannte auf Fuerte, die angeln aber leider nicht. Die werd ich aber auch noch mal probieren zu erreichen, vielleicht können die ja nochmal am hafen von Corralejo vorbeischauen. Wenn ich noch irgendwas interessantes herausfinde, werdet ihr hier im AB auf jeden fall informiert. Nach dieser ominösen "Bank" werd ich auch nochmal fragen.

Gruß Tyron


----------



## wave (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

hallo tyron,


ich kenne den katamaran. zum grundangeln und küstenfischen ist das boot ok, aber alles andere ist eher mies, dazu zählt auch das gerät!!
also nimm lieber selber was mit!


----------



## Tyron (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

Moin#h 
Jo, werd ich machen. Und dann werd ichs auch wieder auf die super-kämpfer in cotillo probieren- MEERÄSCHEN!

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Keno (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

Hi!
Von welchem Katamaran sprecht ihr? In Corralejo gibt es mehrere. Ich fahre immer mit "Pez Velero" raus. Der Skipper kennt sich super aus und hat jede Menge Erfahrung. Das Gertät ist, wie gesagt, nicht so super. Ich nehme immer eigenes Gerät mit, um auch Nachts im Hafenbecken auf Rochen zu angeln. Mein größter wog ca. 120 Pfund. Wo fängt man sonst vom Ufer solche Fische. Falls du weitere Fragen (z. B. Köder, Angelstellen, etc.) zum Angeln in Corralejo hast, melde dich einfach.

Keno


----------



## Fishbuster (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln/Fuerteventura*

Moin Angelfans.
Ich war mal wieder auf eine Reise zum Tackle einkaufen in Old-Germany.
Wie immer mit dem PKW zurück, weil das die sicherste Art ist das teuere Zeug runterzubringen. Dauert zwar und kostet, aber die Fähre und Landschaft ist auch nicht schlecht. Bin aber heute wieder auf den Kanaren angekommen.
Nervös wird man nur, wenn dann solche anrufen von Spanier kommen:
Gunter wo bist du u. wann kommst du? Frage warum so eilig?
Die THUNE sind angekommen!!!
Alle Boote fangen Albarcore, Big Eye u. kl. Blue Fin!!! 
Wie-Wo-Was. Und ich bin nicht da und die Thune so früh vor Fuerte!?
Sofort werden andere Leute angerufen um mehr Info zu bekommen.
Ja, richtig-stimmt. Die ersten Thune-Schwärme sind da. Schon Ende Januar.
Die Thune vor Fuerte sind berühmt, aber normal kommen sie erst so ab Mitte/Ende Feb. und bleiben bis Ende März u. Anfang April.
Am Samstag bin ich in Cadiz mit der Fähre losgefahren, unterwegs waren auch viele Berufsfischer zu sehen, die Thune suchten oder auch fingen. Besonders im grossem Einzugsgebiet von der Strasse Gibralter.
@ Info zur Bank im Süden von Fuerte:
Es gibt zwei davon. Die eine ist ein ca. 10 sm langes Plateau mit einer Riffkante und fängt an dem Leuchtturm der Südwest-Spitze an. 10 sm von Horro Jable entfernt. Es geht dort von rund 1000 mtr auf 30 mtr. hoch. 
Heisst BANKETTE.
Die andere Bank ist liegt zwischen Fuerte u. Gran Canaria, fast auf dem halben Weg dorthin, ist ein Unterwasserberg der aus rund 2000 mtr. Tiefe bis auf ca. 35 mtr. dort hoch kommt. Die flache Spitze hat einen Durchmesser von 2-3 sm. Bei gutem Wetter ist es dort ein Traum zu fischen. Die Anreise von dem Hafen Horro Jable ist min. 26 sm, deshalb fahren keine Boote (Charterboote)  hin. Die Berufsfischer fast immer. Heisst ABANEY.
Petri Heil


----------



## Tyron (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

Moin Leude
@Keno: "Pez Velero", genau den Katamaran mein ich auch!!!!!!! Der Skipper ist wirklich super! 120 Pfund-Rochen: Der Hammer!!!!!!! Von wo angelst du denn immer im Hafen? Von der langen, breiten Steinmole? Köder sind doch bestimmt immer "fischig" oder? Danke für dein Angebot, aber vom Ufer aus kenn ich auch genug Stellen.

@Fishbuster: Waaaaaaaaaaaas, die Thune sind wirklich schon da? Ich glaub ich muss dann bald nochmal mit unseren Bekannten auf Fuerte telefonieren. Vor ner Woche waren die Thun´s nämlich noch nicht da, jedenfalls nicht in den anscheinend jetzt sehr großen Schwärmen. Da krinneln bei mir jetzt aber ganz schön die Finger.... Das Vergnügen pur auf die Super-Kämpfer zu fischen!!!!
Wenn ich denn dieses Jahr nach Fuerte komme, werd ich dann auf jeden Fall auch mal die besagten Bänke befischen.

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Keno (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

@Tyron

Die meisten an der äußersten Spitze der langen Mole beim Leuchtfeuer.....habe aber auch schon Rochen mitten im Ort vom "Molenstummel" aus beim Marquesina(?) gefangen. Köder waren immer Bogas, Meeräschen oder Meerbrassen.

Keno


----------



## Tyron (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

Mraquesina sagt mir jetzt nix, aber ich weiß, welche molen du meinst


----------



## Fishbuster (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln/Fuerteventura*

Ja, echt. Es gibt reichlich Thune zur Zeit vor Fuerte. Sehr früh in der Zeit.
Viele grosse berufsfischerboote sind da und fangen alle gut.
Sonntag hat ein Sportfischerboote sechs schöne Thünchen von alle über 40Kg gefangen. Heute wurden in Norden von Fuerte so ca. 12 meilen draussen, grosse Thune gefangen von über 100-120 Kg.
Leider habe ich kein Boot vor Ort und kann selbst nicht fischen, bin auch mit andereb Sachen sehr beschäftigt.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Tyron (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

Das hört sich doch schon mal sehr, sehr gut an, Fishbuster. Nen 120kg Thun im Drill.... Junge, Junge, da musst du Zeit mitbringen....
Könnt ihr euch erklären, warum die Thuns dieses Jahr schon so früh dort eingetroffen sind?

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Tyron (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln*

Moin Leude
Was gibts neues von der besten kanarischen Insel?

Tyron


----------

